# Metal chimney replacement



## trade (Mar 25, 2009)

40 year old metal needs replacing. Obvious right. So far, suggestions have been the following,
1) Locate the data plate in the fireplace which will identify the make and model # - done- The Majestic Co. model L36A-L36RA-L36RLA
2) Go to what's his face's fireplace shop up the street, see if he can hook you up with something.Did that. He could'nt hook me up or give much helpful advice, except for the possibility of selling me a whole new fireplace, chimney pipe and cap for probably 20X what my customer has in mind to spend.(Yeah right)
3) "I have an artist friend who does all kinds of designs welding sheet metal" I'll bet he could hook something up for ya
4) Need I mention having search the web high, low, back and front

In all practical sense, it seems there's a simple solution to replace the outer chimney shell AKA "jacket,shroud" or whatever name you come up with will work for me. The inner chimney pipe itself appears to be fine as could be viewed from the attic. Is there any kind of aftermarket chimney replacement for this since apparently the original fireplace model is no longer made? 
I should also note my customer is on a budget and is involved in a local church ministry where she is hiring me for home repairs which will be where she hosts the ministry.
I greatly appreciate any kind helpful advice
trade


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you checked out simpson dura-vent? I would procede cautiously, you are open for a huge liability to say the least.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Couldn't an HVAC guy take care of that? If it's a 40 year old chimney, then no I don't think you're going to find a replacement down the street. But I'm sure the guys that work with metal all the time can figure out a way to fix that or replace it with something else.


----------



## trade (Mar 25, 2009)

The final verdict on this has been to leave it to the specialized tradesman, in this case HVAC. Setting that aside, this house has more repair work in which I have placed my bid and am awaiting a reply. It has been a good learning experience, thanks to all who shared their knowledge.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Hart and Cooley used to make a good Chimney Housing, but stopped manufacturing them about 2 years ago.

Majestic still has theirs in production and their are 2 other brands that I know of that make them as well.

They take about 20-30 minutes to assemble and cut the bottom for the pitch of the roof and the flashing kits need to be installed correctly.

I have a photo on a separate photo gallery of a different brand that I used last year too, but need to look at it. I know I took a picture of the box with the manufacturers information on it for future referral.

I will see if I can find the name for you.

If you buy from Majestic, make sure NOT to get the TDL version, because that is for Fireplaces and costs a lot more.

They DO have them there though, for sure. Check out Majestics main website.

If you can not find one, I can refer you to several suppliers in the Chicago area that do carry them.

Ed


----------



## trade (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Ed,
I did check the Majestic line and it looks like the LC or LCL Round Cap would work. Upon following up on professional advice though, as stated in a previous reply, I informed the customer this was not my area of expertise and it would be better for her to go with someone with more experience on HVAC work. I did learn quite a lot and would be happy to pass that on.
Putting that aside, I may have some additional work on that same house, some of which entails work around waste vents. Chances are I'll have some photos to post and perhaps a question of two if your interested.
Thanks 
trade


----------

